# Sewing - part of your skill set?



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm not very good at it but I can get by with a torn bag or something along those lines if it doesn't need to be aesthetically pleasing. Very satisfying to fix a tear when out camping with a small sewing kit IMO. Whenever someone jokes with me about sewing I always say yeah I learned it on the reserve from an old Mohawk lady.. Also taught me the proper method for scalping with a Tomahawk. 

It's a bit of a dark joke but I've sure gotten some wide eyes out ot it LOL.

SO, any of you other ladies sew? 
















Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I sew by hand quite often. Doesn't look real good but it holds together. I took a class when I was in high school (about 1970) called Bachelor Living. Learned how to cook, sew on buttons, iron shirts and slacks and do laundry. I still sew and cook but not much call for ironing any more.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I sew by hand quite often. Doesn't look real good but it holds together. I took a class when I was in high school (about 1970) called Bachelor Living. Learned how to cook, sew on buttons, iron shirts and slacks and do laundry. I still sew and cook but not much call for ironing any more.


Thats cool GG too bad we dont have that kind of thing any more, not even home economics.

Us: "Hey could you you teach us to feed ourselves and keep our place in order seems like that could be important when I live on my own?"

Public Schools: "SHUT UP AND SQUARE DANCE."

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yea this girl can sew too. I also got to practice all the life skills when I was in HighSchool as well. My Mom also went nutty one day when I was 12 years old when I asked her if my jeans were washed and when lunch was going to be ready. I won't even go into that very long answer and beginning of my Basic Training on why I was NEVER going to lean on my wife to get through life!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yea this girl can sew too. I also got to practice all the life skills when I was in HighSchool as well. My Mom also went nutty one day when I was 12 years old when I asked her if my jeans were washed and when lunch was going to be ready. I won't even go into that very long answer and beginning of my Basic Training on why I was NEVER going to lean on my wife to get through life!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Haha yeah Mo, real men can stitch a flag or a wound all the same .  Thats a funny story about your mum, happened to me when I asked the fatal question 'Why are women always cooking' and my mother had me in the kitchen for a week with her cooking...

...Hell hath no fury like that of a woman having a hot flash in front of a 450° oven hahaha..

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

learned *basic*thread skills,when my Mom informed me that there wouldnt always be a woman in my life,even in my youth my Mom knew i was gonna be *difficult* to live with,Dang! she was right,lol


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Lol y'all bring back memories of my Mom. She too said that I and my brothers would not rely on someone else for basic stuff like mending clothing and that we should be able to feed ourselves. To be honest my best memories from childhood were cooking with Mom and building stuff with Dad 

We have continued this tradition with my niece and nephew, he is not great at sewing but is a solid cook and she can change oil/ maintain her car. Don't know why so many people think it is taboo to teach kids how to adult.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree Raventree


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Cooking? We had one 'fast food' place between two towns. Anyone seen eating there was assumed to be 'rich'. Besides, who couldn't fry chicken and make a biscuit??
My parents would take us to the local Burger Joint twice a year after our report cards came out. As I got older my Mom would make me eat a Peanut Butter And Jelly sandwich before we went there so that I wouldn't order the 'Double' burger. And no cheese for the kids, just Pops got a cheeseburger, and a shake too!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow Mo!!!!! That sounds like my childhood. that was a good thing in my opinion I was taught out of necessity to be conscious of what I wanted and what I really could do without My niece which is more of a daughter called me one day from her home which is 30 miles away and said she had a flat tire‍♂ She asked what should she do I told her I would be down, and that she should have her older clothes on When I got there, I showed her where the jack was and where to place it on the car. Tah dah That’s preparing her for future “Oh &@#& moments in the future) in came in handy later on after she started teaching, a teacher had a flat tire, and was going to call her husband, which was going to take awhile for him to get there‍♂ My niece instructed the other teacher on how to safely change a flat tire I have taught her other things in life, like changing a bathroom sink faucet, make her daughters bunk beds and various other things. That’s not being mean, that’s preparing her for life, being mean is not telling them


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

My sewing skills are about on par with your's BPC. I also think it is a valuable skill for us "men folk" to learn.


----------



## greenwart (Apr 24, 2020)

My Mom taught 4H sewing and I had 5 sisters. I learned to sew. My mother used to cringe when I would sew leather on her sewing machine. I own at least a dozen sewing machines. I pick the up for nothing at the thrift stores or craigslist. Then fix them up and donate them to a group that works with refuges. I am still sewing leather on a gear driven Singer that is almost a duplicate of what my mother had.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

greenwart said:


> My Mom taught 4H sewing and I had 5 sisters. I learned to sew. My mother used to cringe when I would sew leather on her sewing machine. I own at least a dozen sewing machines. I pick the up for nothing at the thrift stores or craigslist. Then fix them up and donate them to a group that works with refuges. I am still sewing leather on a gear driven Singer that is almost a duplicate of what my mother had.


That is amazing. Good on you man!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Me too Mo.

I learned to sew on my Mom's old treadle Singer. Still sew when I need to.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

no machines,just fingers and toes


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Yep. My mom taught me the basics. My pops taught me via leatherwork. A village elder showed me how to sew fur as an adult. It is a very handy skill to have.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Love how man seamstresses we have here lmao

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## mcrow (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes! I sew. I'm an old wrestler build like a bulldog. Pants don't fit off the shelf so I learned to hem pants. I've done other small projects too but thinking of making some shooting pouches.

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I can sew buttons, tears (learned that on the knees of my pants), and I can even re-stitch torn out seams if I go slow and make sure to keep things lined up just right. My mom got tired of us kids griping about what she made for dinner every night, so we all got assigned one night a week to make dinner on, and that's how I learned to cook.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I do just the basics. But a friend of mine was able to make buttonholes as a professional. Amazing skill.

Interesting history of needles and sewing here:

SEW ANASTASIA


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mcrow said:


> Yes! I sew. I'm an old wrestler build like a bulldog. Pants don't fit off the shelf so I learned to hem pants. I've done other small projects too but thinking of making some shooting pouches.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


Maybe something simple to start this is how I carry my lead balls sometimes:










Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima (Mar 2, 2020)

During the recent lock down, I took out the sewing machine and started making face masks for neighbors and friends who didn't stock up the disposables. Kids didn't know I could sew. I learned to sew when I was their age growing up in the poor red China. It was a life skill I was told, so picked up sewing by hand and by machine, just by watching and practising. Never know one day I could use it to help during a pandemic caused by a virus from China. The Lord is surely humorous sometimes.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

My mom made sure I knew how to sew. I asked for a sewing machine my freshman year of high school. I consider this an important skill. I still use that sewing machine. Ive made most of my shirts I wear on a daily basis. Friends and there girlfriends/wives bring there items to be mended, Ive even reupholstered furniture.

I look at my many scares that got stitches in them and know I could have sewn myself up better. (46 is my top number of stitches so far.) :banghead:


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I guess it's a little late in the thread to mention that I used to build and repair saddles. Also being a portly little buckaroo, I've never owned a pair of pants in my life that didn't need the legs shortened. I yes I can sew.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

SJAaz said:


> I guess it's a little late in the thread to mention that I used to build and repair saddles. Also being a portly little buckaroo, I've never owned a pair of pants in my life that didn't need the legs shortened. I yes I can sew.


That is neat, I am trying my hand at leather craft as a hobby, thus far it seems like everything I make is a little better than the last thing I made so I am having a lot of fun with it


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Loving all these stories boys keep em coming! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## greenwart (Apr 24, 2020)

Just knocked this out. The carving tools were languishing in an old check box rusting away. I have always found if tools have a home you use them and take care of them. They now gave a home.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

greenwart said:


> Just knocked this out. The carving tools were languishing in an old check box rusting away. I have always found if tools have a home you use them and take care of them. They now gave a home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There ya go! They will be a lot better off nestled in that cuff than just thrown in a drawer.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

greenwart said:


> Just knocked this out. The carving tools were languishing in an old check box rusting away. I have always found if tools have a home you use them and take care of them. They now gave a home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!


----------

